# Pigs Is Pigs



## Hamhock (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello;

I would like some help -- a lot of help. I am sure people here know about the cartoon WB cartoon PIGS IS PIGS. The story is a classic among us fat admirers. 

The story is about a hungry little boy glutton who has a run-in with a mad fattener. He is traped in the man's FEED-A-MATIC machine and force fed food all day leaving him plump and ready to burst at any moment. Then....

Then the boy wakes up -- it was all a dream. That was always the big BIG disappointment about the story. The kid went to sleep and woke up in the morning -- that's the story, big deal.

Some time ago I commissioned koudelka2005 on DA to create some pictures based on a story here that was based on the cartoon after a fashion. Then pictures are entitled THE FATTENING OF KEITH.

Here are a couple:

http://koudelka2005.deviantart.com/gallery/808710#/d15lh1d

http://koudelka2005.deviantart.com/gallery/808710#/d1xsf4y

As I said -- PIGS IS PIGS is a disappointment in it being a dream sequence.

I want to write a story using PIGS IS PIGS and koudelka2005's pictures as a basis. The big difference will be it will NOT be a dream. 

I hope people have discussed this before. Could any of you share some ideas? Crossing from dream into the real world raises a lot of questions. The fattener clearly knew about the boy's nature beforehand: "So, you love food! I'll give you food!"

I really could use the help. Years ago Willix posted here for ideas that helped him create PIG BE PIGS. I want to do it here. But I draw a blank on "why" among other things.

People have asked me more than once to post the story of THE FATTENING OF KEITH, but since I drew it from another source material I haven't. I want to create something original from PIGS IS PIGS.

Can you help? I need something to lay the foundation on. :bow:


----------



## zxc098 (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkW3XQKBy1M

Just watched pigs be pigs again on you tube, love the old WB cartoons, so funny and innocent.

I am almost tempted to write the story myself now based on the cartoon 

Few things in my head are:

1: is the feeder male or female. - in the cartoon its a man; in the pictures you are looking at it is a women?

This is very important as it will create the tone/ type of story. if its a man is it a revenge thing maybe he is jealous of our hero figure to begin with?

Is it a women, if so what is her reason for forcing him into the feeding machine.

Maybe our character wants to get fat and doesn't even object. In pigs be pigs the piggy seems rather willing.


2: Will it be an actual machine that feeds the fattie or will it be a person.

Personally I'm not a big fan of mechanical feeding, find it more believable and fun to write about when its a real person doing the stuffing, ie a sexy women or so.

I could give you a plot outline that I have in my head, one that would make it a non dream and seem plausible but as said might want to keep that for myself in case i ever decide to write my own version.

One last peace of advice.

This is my own personal taste and i believe some what commonly shared amongst most BBW BHM enthusiasts. Reading stories that are utterly out of this world unbelievable are not fun or interesting to read.

eg: the pictures show your character getting so fat he covers the entire city.

Problem with this is not just that it is unbelievable but it would also take a very long time for him to get that fat. People i find don't like stories that start with someone skinny and then the character turns into a 10 ton blob within a few days, its silly and very difficult to write good.

Hope that helps, again just watch the video and let your own imagination make the story.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 18, 2012)

Willix has already done a storyline based on 'Pigs Is Pigs'. You can find it on his deviantart.com page. I've also done a 'Pigs Is Pigs' homage with my Tiny & Edie characters, plan to post it on my deviantart page soon. 'Pigs Is Pigs' has been such an inspiration to FA's that another version is always welcomed.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 19, 2012)

RVGleason said:


> Willix has already done a storyline based on 'Pigs Is Pigs'. You can find it on his deviantart.com page. I've also done a 'Pigs Is Pigs' homage with my Tiny & Edie characters, plan to post it on my deviantart page soon. 'Pigs Is Pigs' has been such an inspiration to FA's that another version is always welcomed.



I also included a "Pigs Is Pigs" homage as a part of my 1998 story "Dreams". Clearly, that 'toon had an impact on many a budding FA.


----------



## Hamhock (Aug 2, 2014)

Wilson Barbers said:


> I also included a "Pigs Is Pigs" homage as a part of my 1998 story "Dreams". Clearly, that 'toon had an impact on many a budding FA.



Yes, I remember that story.:wubu:


----------



## jenemc (Aug 3, 2014)

when i try to look up the video it shows me a cartoon about guinea pigs in a train station. i tried to click on the above youtube link but it isnt available :/


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 3, 2014)

jenemc said:


> when i try to look up the video it shows me a cartoon about guinea pigs in a train station. i tried to click on the above youtube link but it isnt available :/



The one with the guinea pigs was done by Disney. The one you want and everyone likes is by Warner Brothers. Warner's usually takes it down whenever anyone posts it. You can try looking it up on Vimeo or other video sharing sites.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 3, 2014)

Found a YouTube video clip from the Warner's 'Pigs Is Pigs' and the poster cleverly changed the name.

[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ulFqjU1KQVU"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ulFqjU1KQVU[/ame]


----------



## Hamhock (Aug 4, 2014)

RVGleason said:


> Found a YouTube video clip from the Warner's 'Pigs Is Pigs' and the poster cleverly changed the name.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ulFqjU1KQVU



Yes I know. Thanks. I've seen the clip. However, the poster did not "change the name;" rather he posted the clip using the Spanish title for the short.

The full video can be found at:

http://www.supercartoons.net/cartoon/774/pigs-is-pigs.html

:eat1:


----------



## Hamhock (Aug 4, 2014)

zxc098 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkW3XQKBy1M
> 
> Just watched pigs be pigs again on you tube, love the old WB cartoons, so funny and innocent.
> 
> ...




If you had read my remark on the pictures, you would know that he was force-fed for 20 years! Twenty years is not short. :doh:


----------

